# XSD: restriction und attribute gleichzeitig



## Samson_Miller (3. Dez 2008)

Ich habe eine XML-Dokument das folgenden Aufbau hat:


```
...
<element>
  <name locale="de">Datei</name>
  <size>15</size>
</element>
...
```

jetzt möchte ich zum Validieren eine XSD schreiben. Die XSD muss zwei sachen berücksichtigen:

1. das Element 'name' muss ein attribut 'locale' haben, mit irgendeinem Wert. Das kann festgelegt werden mittels:


```
<xsd:attribute name="locale" type="xsd:string"/>
```

2. der Inhalt von 'name' muss immer 'Datei' sein. Das kann festgelegt werden mittels:


```
<xsd:simpleType>
  <xsd:restriction base="xsd:string">
    <xsd:pattern value="Datei"/>
  </xsd:restriction>
</xsd:simpleType>
```

Aber wie genau bringe ich diese beiden Bedingungen in dem '<xsd:element name="name">' unter?


----------



## byte (3. Dez 2008)

Bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, aber afaik kannst Du den eigenen SimpleType nur für Attribute benutzen.


----------



## Samson_Miller (3. Dez 2008)

Einzeln funtkionieren die Bedingungen.

Also wenn ich nur


```
<xsd:simpleType>
  <xsd:restriction base="xsd:string">
    <xsd:pattern value="Datei"/>
  </xsd:restriction>
</xsd:simpleType>
```

verwende geht das genau so, als wenn ich nur:


```
<xsd:attribute name="locale" type="xsd:string"/>
```

verwende.

Aber wenn ich die beiden zusammenbringen kann, dann geht das nicht.


----------



## Samson_Miller (4. Dez 2008)

Ich habs jetzt hinbekommen.


----------



## Gast (8. Jan 2009)

und wie?


----------

